
Residual Machine Learning: Continuous as Categorical - pete_b_condon
http://medium.com/@pete.b.condon/residual-machine-learning-continuous-as-categorical-1c6fc11da7d8
======
pete_b_condon
In the spirit of Cunningham's Law, I've finally received permission put
together a few posts about some of the more interesting topics we're covering
at work. Very keen for any feedback.

